# router konfiguration



## Lord_cerberus (15. November 2007)

hi, 

Ich habe folgendes Problem und hoff ihr könnt helfen: 
- ich hab ein ethernetmodem (dhcp deaktiviert) - 10.0.0.138 / 24
- dieses modem ist mit einem wlan router verbunden (dhcp aktiviert) - 192.168.0.1 / 32
- auf meinem pc (192.168.0.10) läuft ein webserver, auf dem port 80 und 21 (http & ftp) freigegeben sind

- wo und was muss ich bei den beiden dingen eingebn damit mein pc übers internet errreichbar ist ... hab mich zwar schon etwas mit den NAT einstellungen gespielt doch leider ohne ergebnis

mfg


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. November 2007)

Lord_cerberus hat gesagt.:


> - wo und was muss ich bei den beiden dingen eingebn damit mein pc übers internet errreichbar ist ... hab mich zwar schon etwas mit den NAT einstellungen gespielt doch leider ohne ergebnis



Schlagworte: port forwarding / port weiterleitung

Menü sollte im Router unter den NAT Einstellungen verfügbar sein.


----------



## Gismon (18. November 2007)

Hallo,

neurodeamon hat es schon gesagt.

Dein Router muss wissen, dass er eingehende "Anfragen" durchlässt und etwas damit tun soll (Weiterleiten).

Am besten ist, wenn du dir über dyndns.org einen Account einrichtest. Eine feste "Anschrift" deines Webservers ist vorteilhafter als Erraten der IP-Nummer deines Webservers. Zumal sich die IP-Nummer ständig ändert.

Mit http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_29480524.html kannst du dir ganz einfach einen Webserver einrichten.

Gruß


----------

